# Ricoh SG 3110 DN sublimation color problem



## bigformat (May 13, 2014)

Hi,
Just started sublimation printing. Bought the Ricoh SG 31100 DN with sublimation ink. Installed ricoh drivers and power driver V4 from Sawgras web. Colors printed (TexPrint Xp paper) is just wrong , Black is green, looks like no magenta,. Checked also setting Illustrator and Ps-did all what is recommending by Sawgras
Any idea what I can do it 

Greg


----------



## jgabby (Mar 29, 2007)

What kind of product are you trying to print on ?

I have the same printer, colors are very good.


----------



## bigformat (May 13, 2014)

Try printed on polyester but whatever print looks no god on the paper. black is green etc
Greg


----------



## jgabby (Mar 29, 2007)

You will never never get good color on the paper, it will be always dull


----------



## bigformat (May 13, 2014)

I know that but after sublimation on polyester is still bad. black is green etc


----------



## jgabby (Mar 29, 2007)

on polyester garment ? 

What is your temperature and time setting ???


----------



## bigformat (May 13, 2014)

temp 195 Celsius and 40s time 
Greg


----------



## pmzirkle (Oct 5, 2014)

Are the colors in the artwork RGB?


----------



## bigformat (May 13, 2014)

Find the problem lads. Have the problem with magenta ink. Sent pictures to supplier and he said I am the second person with those problems. He will send new ink, but how can I take off the old ink from the printer (will be not a lot, only install this an printed few pages )
Greg


----------



## bigformat (May 13, 2014)

bigformat said:


> Find the problem lads. Have the problem with magenta ink. Sent pictures to supplier and he said I am the second person with those problems. He will send new ink, but how can I take off the old ink from the printer (will be not a lot, only install this an printed few pages )
> Greg


I will have new cartridge 2morrow. What I should do with ink which I have in the printer from wrong cartridge?
just print page of magenta color?
Thanks
Greg


----------

